# Weird boot issue need help!



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

It sounds like you need some velcro on that tongue. Amazon has plenty to offer.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Some Guy said:


> It sounds like you need some velcro on that tongue. Amazon has plenty to offer.


Do all boots not come with this...??? All the boots i have had do... Haha

Maybe i just never took any notice...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The inner liner should have some type of lacing system to tighten it separately from the shell of the boot. Are you making sure you're tightening the liner before tightening the Boa?

Only thing I can really think of.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Do all boots not come with this...??? All the boots i have had do... Haha
> 
> Maybe i just never took any notice...


Seems like not all do. Google is telling me that his boot doesn't.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> The inner liner should have some type of lacing system to tighten it separately from the shell of the boot. Are you making sure you're tightening the liner before tightening the Boa?
> 
> Only thing I can really think of.


You say that, i actually watched someone doing up there liner with the tongue on the outside of the liner one day...! I had to say something, and apparently he had been boarding for years...!!! On the inside it really should not move, but if it is on the outside of the liner, then it is possible i would think...!


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys. Inside liner does have lacing system. I tie it down and lock it and it still moves. By end of the lap it's behind my calf! Velcro huh? 

That may work. So just on the right and left where the tongue meets the rest of the inner? 

I have small calves. So there is room even after ratcheting down the boot. My lower leg just isn't big Lol. Could that be a factor?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Could be.

I recommend these to fix the issue:


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Just took off my board socks. I have huge bumps on my shins and they're very red in the boa spot. 

It really never fails. I can't get a single boot to fit! I'm total 6 hours of fitting now. Need to make these work!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

post some pics of the inside of your boots and the tongue where your having issue. Maybe user error, maybe poor design. My new boots have velcro and it's great cuz I can place the tongue off to either side by a little bit, usually I center them then lock the tongue in place with the velcro.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have no desire to be insulting here,.. Honest! I'm really having a hard time picturing how this could happen the way you describe it! The tongue of the boots liners should be right up against your ankle & shin,.. _INSIDE_ the sides of the boot liner. Just like the tongue of your shoes goes under the laced sides of the shoe.


If the boot liner's tongue is laced entirely on the OUTSIDE of the liner,.. that is the only way I can picture it moving enough to one side or the other for it to be out of position with your shins.

…If you have _EXTREMELY_ thin, pipe cleaner width ankles, legs and calves? That's the only other possible factor I can magine, and even then, It's hard to picture the boots tongue moving that much out of position! :dunno:


Please,.. when you can post pics of how you lace up this liner. (…that or freak us out with a picture post of the skinny legs!!!)  :lol:


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Uploaded from phone browser so I hope it works. First pic is when I boot my boot on in parking lot. Second pic tongue is behind calf. This literally happens within 10 seconds of my first lap. 

Been icing my shins since I've been home. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kleraudio said:


> Uploaded from phone browser so I hope it works. First pic is when I boot my boot on in parking lot. Second pic tongue is behind calf. This literally happens within 10 seconds of my first lap.
> 
> Been icing my shins since I've been home.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Thanks! Yup! You do have some thin shanks there!  :laugh: If those are in fact _properly_ fitted boots? I think some velcro is probably the only thing that's gonna work to fix that

You might also try PM'ing BA. He knows his shit as a bootfitter! He might have a suggestion or fix involving some adhesive padding at the tongue/shin to take up some of that empty space! I'm sure I recall reading about similar padded accessories for that purpose. Just can't recall where!

(…glad to see it really wasn't user error! We never would have let you forget that!) :lol: :hairy:


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks man! Those boots weren't tightened Lol! There isn't that much space in there lmao! Damn I probably should have tightened so you'd get a better idea. I'll snap a pic real quick. 

My shin bones have huge bump on them now. Makes me not even want to ride! 

First pic is standing. Second pic is behind the calf when I'm leaning on the boa in riding position


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, you either really do have a skinny calf, or those boots are just too damn big!!!!!

If it's just that ya leg is too skinny for that size boot/liner, I reckon you'll be better off seein a good boot fitter and gettin som custom liners blown that'll fit your foot!!!!!

You could put some Velcro in like the other crew suggested, but now those pics are in, those liners are just way too big for your leg!!!!!

Look for a place that does Intuition Liners, or similar!!!!!


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Dammit that's not good to hear. Th boot fits absolutely perfect. Best fit I've ever tried. On the foot I mean Lol! 

So now I need a custom liner? No other solutions huh? 

Realllllllly don't want to buy yet another pair of boots. This shit is getting expensive. I wear a size 12 (tight fit) so all liners are on the bigger side...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe a good boot fitter could knock somethin up, so either way I'd go see a couple that are recommended in ya local area!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Have your other boots fitted similar?????

ie The tongue gap at the front of the liner closed from both sides touching each other?????


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

kleraudio said:


> Dammit that's not good to hear. Th boot fits absolutely perfect. Best fit I've ever tried. On the foot I mean Lol!
> 
> So now I need a custom liner? No other solutions huh?
> 
> Realllllllly don't want to buy yet another pair of boots. This shit is getting expensive. I wear a size 12 (tight fit) so all liners are on the bigger side...


kleraudio before you get all bent out of shape breath in, breath out. 
Try the velcro, and PM BA as mentioned. You have lots of options here before you have to spend a lot of money. This may be a simple fix.

One thing I noticed and not sure if it's cuz you dont' have them tight...When your in them the Right and Left edges of the liner are touching in the middle where the speed lace is. Possibly never really tightening around your leg fully because the 2 sides make contact before the liner is fully tightened. So as you pull tighter the liner will buckle outward or you will think its tight when there truly is a gap between your leg and the liner. This maybe be do to poor fit, small calves or proper design. I don't know, but it tells me you can't pull them any tighter as the edges make contact making it unable to fully wrap around your lower/calf leg. Hope that made sense...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Edited as I hate links....

Tongue in front:



















Tongue in back:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Well that is strange, never seen a tongue move that far. Is it both feet or just one...???

Stupid question, but could you take the liner out and take o pic of it from the front, maybe it is not sewn in straight to start with...??? It may help get to the bottom of the problem, if it is straight then velcro, gaffer tape or really good boot fitter are your options right now...


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Boot Fitting Felt Tongue Pads

build the tongue up with these.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

racer357 said:


> Boot Fitting Felt Tongue Pads
> 
> build the tongue up with these.


TONGAR!!!! That was the outfit I couldn't remember! I knew I had read about these kinds of accessories before!!! Racer,… the product you linked to might be a little thin to fix the trouble here. At 1/8 in. thickness we could be talking about needing a shitload of pads to fill the space.

Here's a link to an entire secondary tongue that might work better to fill that liner gap more efficiently. 
Tongar Custom Liner Tongues!
OP,.. I would still recommend shooting a Private Message to Burton Avenger! (BA) He has helped to fix a multitude of members boot fit issues.


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

The liner is only sewn up to maybe 4 inches up the foot. Sewn up straight though. Man this is weird. Putting socks on for work today is difficult! I'll snap a pic of the liner tonight when I get home. 

I can barely make turns cuz of these boots. I'll hit up BA and see what he has to say. I was looking at those tongar tongues. Do you really think that will keep the tongue from moving?


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ya I have a pair and they do the same thing. Been wondering how to fix it myself.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sounds like pieces of shit boots, i would try to get them refunded for sucking.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kleraudio said:


> I can barely make turns cuz of these boots. I'll hit up BA and see what he has to say. I was looking at those tongar tongues. Do you really think that will keep the tongue from moving?


All I can tell you for certain is that _my_ boots lace up snug against my ankles & calves and my liner's tongue stays put. I don't have any velcro on the tongue of my 32 boots either. You have also heard from a bunch of folks who believed this was such a unique, strange, unheard of issue that we _all_ assumed you had to be doing it wrong! lol! I'm thinking they did not have any issues with loose fitting liners at the ankles & calves,.. so? 

If you attach that custom tongue to the inside of your existing liner's tongue,..? Yes!! I do think it will work. (assuming it's thick enough to fill the void your pipe cleaners r leaving!)  Again,.. seriously, ask BA before spending any money, but if he says give 'em a try,..? _DO IT!!_ You won't find a more knowledgable, experienced authority when it comes to boot fitting!!!


-late edit-
…I just noticed you're already located in CO. I'm sure I read that BA recently started doing boot fittings at one of the shops, (…I assume near his home in Breck!) Not sure how far Boulder is from Breck, but I'm sure it's close enough you might be able to actually see him in person for a fitting! I would definitely look into that!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

As I mentioned in the PM all you need to do is heat mold the liner. And not the shitty lets put these on the stack heat moldings, the throw them in the convection oven kind. This happens more than you people think it's just a foam issue from the way it was sewn. Once it's been reheated and put on the riders foot while in a neutral riding position it will remold and shape itself back to where it needs to be. If that doesn't work I guess you could come see me and I'm going to charge you 50 bucks an hour to fix it.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Looks like the inner liner is too loose for your feet.
When you tighten the inner liner pull on the string and push the tongue forward a couple of times. that way the bottom of the tongue is tightened properly.


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey BA,

I didn't receive a PM from you? 

Where in town do you know that does the "convection oven" type heat molding? Boulder Ski Deals can do it, i think they throw them into a machine of sorts for a few minutes. Is that what you're talking about?

Really hope that PM comes through!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you didn't get it, I don't give a fuck. You're a big boy you can research these things yourself.


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Holy shit was that real?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lmao. Best reply to the thread yet....


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just go see him at the store and let him fix it for you. $50 for 1 hour is better than spending 1 minute on the mountain with pain.


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> Just go see him at the store and let him fix it for you. $50 for 1 hour is better than spending 1 minute on the mountain with pain.


That was actually my plan man, I ride breck quite a bit. But then I read that response. I'm not giving a guy like that my cash.

This forum is for asking questions is it not? LOL, that was ridiculous!! :facepalm1:


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

kleraudio said:


> That was actually my plan man, I ride breck quite a bit. But then I read that response. I'm not giving a guy like that my cash.
> 
> This forum is for asking questions is it not? LOL, that was ridiculous!! :facepalm1:


People will post advice if they feel like it, but some random dude you PM is not going to have any obligation to help you.

I've tried eliminator tongue pads and felt they compromised response. Personally I think there is only one real solution to skinny legs: deadlifts and squats. This 5x5 program is a great way to make nice gains for not much time investment, but because of this you will not make progress if you skip days. Worked for me.


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

What is it with the skinny leg thing guys? legs aint skinny. I'm 6'2 195 pounds. 

I guess I'll just go buy yet another pair of boots. This is getting real old.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

kleraudio said:


> What is it with the skinny leg thing guys? legs aint skinny. I'm 6'2 195 pounds.
> 
> I guess I'll just go buy yet another pair of boots. This is getting real old.


Haha, sorry. You did say that you had small calves on the first page though, and seems like you are having trouble with that area of the boot being too big. Good luck with the boot shopping.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

kleraudio said:


> What is it with the skinny leg thing guys? legs aint skinny. I'm 6'2 195 pounds.


Then something is really wrong with the fit of those boots for you. The sides of the liner shouldn't be touching in the middle. Maybe the wrong liners were swapped into the boots? (i.e. a Size 14 liner in a size 12 boot?)

My liners fit somewhat like this pic: About 1" of liner overlapping the tongue, but about 2.5" of a gap between both sides when done tight.

How much heel lift are you getting in these boots when done up?


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Then something is really wrong with the fit of those boots for you. The sides of the liner shouldn't be touching in the middle. Maybe the wrong liners were swapped into the boots? (i.e. a Size 14 liner in a size 12 boot?)
> 
> My liners fit somewhat like this pic: About 1" of liner overlapping the tongue, but about 2.5" of a gap between both sides when done tight.
> 
> How much heel lift are you getting in these boots when done up?


Not much heel lift going on. I have some smart feet liners in there from my old boots. I really hope they weren't swapped liners! I wonder if the original insoles will list size? And wouldn't they bunch up if the liners were the wrong size?

Man..... Not sure what to do here. I guess I need a new pair of boots. again. 

I'll just have to skip riding for a month now to afford a new pair. The shop aint taking these back now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kleraudio said:


> Not much heel lift going on. I have some smart feet liners in there from my old boots. I really hope they weren't swapped liners! I wonder if the original insoles will list size? And wouldn't they bunch up if the liners were the wrong size?
> 
> Man..... Not sure what to do here. I guess I need a new pair of boots. again.
> 
> I'll just have to skip riding for a month now to afford a new pair. The shop aint taking these back now.


The liners should list the size as well as the boots.. Mine do. If the liner is the wrong size, then I would insist the shop take it back. 

This is starting to get a little tedious as far as the back & forth of it. You have gotten lots of good advice on a number of possible fixes, but seem to want one of us to give a guarantee for a fix! We Can't! Best guess only! :shrug: 

As for BA,..? If you've been a member since '11 it's a little surprising to me that you aren't already familiar with his particular,… lets call it "style!" Since you don't seem to have interacted with the forum all that much in 3 years or so,.. I'll assume you're not actively reading much here. If you were doing a lot of lurking, I would think you'd already be more than familiar with BA's personality and his penchant for curt and often caustic replies. Oh well,… :shrug: 

However,.. to ignore BA's advice? To refuse to see him for a fitting when he's so close? And to do so based solely on his reply to you here? That is more than a little bit akin to cutting off your own nose just to spite your face. :facepalm3:

He knows his shit. He has helped a lot of people with serious fitting issues. He just doesn't have the time, inclination or the patience to "coddle" anyone or to lead them by the hand. 

Don't get me wrong, he doesn't really care if you get it fixed or not. He doesn't want or need me to explain anything for him. And I'm _NOT! _I'm explaining things for YOU! So you can get this issue sorted out. I had some severe foot pain problems in the beginning. Bad enough that if they had continued without a fix, I might have given up on boarding. BA's advice helped me find some solutions and eliminated that problem! 

Good luck my man! Hope you get it sorted out. I for one would not be willing to give up a month of riding for something I might, could fix with a little research! 

My 2₵ :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

kleraudio said:


> Holy shit was that real?


Depends on what your definition of reality is. 



Argo said:


> Lmao. Best reply to the thread yet....


I know. 



kleraudio said:


> That was actually my plan man, I ride breck quite a bit. But then I read that response. I'm not giving a guy like that my cash.
> 
> This forum is for asking questions is it not? LOL, that was ridiculous!! :facepalm1:


Let me explain something to you. I owe you nothing. PMing me doesn't guarantee anything. Answering on here doesn't guarantee anything. I sent a PM back if it didn't show up, not my problem. The answer you seek is sitting there in front of you. Even better there's this thing called self reliance I left there for you, not too hard to pick up a phone and call a shop to see. 

We live in a free market. I'm sure there's other people you could go spend money at to fix your problem. I don't really care if you come to me or not. Your money and your problem.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, i got shitloads of work this week while everyone hits the slopes. This helps.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> Thanks guys, i got shitloads of work this week while everyone hits the slopes. This helps.


I went snowboarding today. I slashed a turn just for you.


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks BA. Not arguing man. Pointless. I was told to pm the local bootfitter so I did that's all. 

So I found the problem I believe. The laces on the inner sole don't lock. I tie em down snug em up and lock that 1 cent piece of plastic. After flexing the boots a few times that piece comes loose and the inner comes loose giving up all that space and making the tongue move. There is no free space when tightening up. It happens after that POS lock comes loose. I don't see a fix for this. Oh well. I'm not really liking the boa either. Lots of painful spots. 

I'm gonna try out those motos. I'm still not a good rider. I've made very little progress because of my boot issues. The motos are soft for beginners like me and have gotten really good reviews. I'm gonna try a pair on this weekend and see what's up. Speed zone lacing so no single boa which is nice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

kleraudio said:


> Lots of painful spots.


Then you have a boot that doesn't fit.


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Only when tightening down hard on the boa. Sorry I should have mentioned that. If I don't do that then the liner comes loose even quicker! I prefer a loose boot. When boa is tightened where I'd like it then the boot is fine but I don't have that option with this liner. 

Gonna try the moto this week. 13 years as the best seller has to say something. At 170 new they can't be garbage throwaway boots. I need to progress. I still have no idea what it's like to ride without pain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's the best seller because it's a cheap comfort boot, no performance what so ever. You say I like a "loose" boot, I see that as I don't know how a boot should fit. Your money, your problems.


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Loose as in I like ankle flex man. I feel STUCK to my board with the Burton Rulers I used to have. Big lack of motion, which I don't like because I'm trying to learn how to throw small tricks and stuff. 

Anyways, why the attack on every post dude? relax a bit. smoke some legal pot.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

kleraudio said:


> Loose as in I like ankle flex man. I feel STUCK to my board with the Burton Rulers I used to have. Big lack of motion, which I don't like because I'm trying to learn how to throw small tricks and stuff.
> 
> Anyways, why the attack on every post dude? relax a bit. smoke some legal pot.


Maybe you can modify to use proper laces on the inner liners instead of quick pull type?
You can try sew a loop on the tongue to keep the tongue in place?


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

Yea man, I've looked at the lace set up and have thought about just picking up some velcro but that won't work as the lock on the laces comes loose so the velcro will pretty much be useless. I also thought about just using sports tape and taping shut but I can foresee many problems doing that too.

I'm just gonna call this a loss and pick up a proper pair of boots. Moto's seem like a good call. Haven't found much else online with that soft of a flex. 

BA - They'll still be tight - but loose (soft flex). 

Guys have any other recommendations for a softer flex boot for a newer rider?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kleraudio said:


> …..Anyways, why the attack on every post dude? relax a bit. smoke some legal pot.


:facepalm1:  :facepalm3:


-sigh-
_…that_ was a mistake! :laugh:


----------



## kleraudio (Dec 13, 2011)

dont care man. this is an online forum. everyone is a tough guy.

I just had a simple question. im out. this will be my last post. sorry to piss so many people off lol!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Thanks guys, i got shitloads of work this week while everyone hits the slopes. This helps.


I'll be at Baldface, it's looking like literally tits deep with blue birdies.

Maybe while I'm riding with Jamie Lynn & Shawn Farmer, I'll get them to say hi to ya.

That should cheer you up?

I know, I'll do a run & talk to ya the whole way down, whilst shredding & slashing.
Just for you, your very own. 

I know you want to see & hear that.


TT


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I'll be at Baldface, it's looking like literally tits deep with blue birdies.
> 
> Maybe while I'm riding with Jamie Lynn & *Shawn Farmer*, I'll get them to say hi to ya.
> 
> ...


That guy is awesome.

Shawn Farmer | VICE | United States


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

kleraudio said:


> Yea man, I've looked at the lace set up and have thought about just picking up some velcro but that won't work as the lock on the laces comes loose so the velcro will pretty much be useless. I also thought about just using sports tape and taping shut but I can foresee many problems doing that too.
> 
> I'm just gonna call this a loss and pick up a proper pair of boots. Moto's seem like a good call. Haven't found much else online with that soft of a flex.
> 
> ...


Have you even tried on a pair of Moto's????? 

If they don't fit properly, they aren't gonna be a "proper" pair of boots either!!!!!


----------

